
When Futurism Led to Fascism–and Why It Could Happen Again (2019) - dictum
https://www.wired.com/story/italy-futurist-movement-techno-utopians/
======
afiori
One of the reason futurism led to fascism was that it explicitly considered
war as a cleansing of the human race.

------
thinkingemote
I think the futurists had more in common with ideological purists mainly.
Nationalism however often evokes the past and history which often conflicts
with the purist. Communism is probably closer to modernism in that way.

